# Can I draw your betta?



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

Tell me if u want a pencil skech or colored.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

WOW. I want a sketch please!!! And thank you. ;-)


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

I need a pic of your fish.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh yeah I forgot!!! Stupid me.







Here's PERRY!!!


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

Ok. I'm busy the next couple days so ull get it after.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Alright. Thanks, though!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

may I hav a colored one of Q-Tip, please?


----------

